# Tyndall AFB, 6/23/2011



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

The padre and me hit the water this morning around 0715, aiming to catch the highest point of the 0730 tide. Well, we told ourselves that. Mainly it was just dragging our feet. Anyway, we put in at the base of the bridge and ran around to some of our favorite coves. That area has become our go-to spot for redfish, as it's the only place we have hooked them up. Anyway, my first cast of the day (7 ft rod, baitcaster, mono/mono leader, zara spook jr topwater) and we boated a 20" redfish. My first keeper red, so I was excited. The rest of the day was less exciting, but we did catch some fish. Between the two of us, we landed about 6 or 7 specks, but no keepers. I had one that might have made it, but he threw the hook at the boat. 

Conditions: 
Cloudy, 80-90 degrees
Water - mostly clear
Baits - Zara Spook Jr, chartreuse grub (red jig head), mirrodine twitchbaits (3 different colors)

Pics beneath.

-R.


----------

